# Cloudy water after tank setup :(



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi
I filled my 200 liter tank yesterday and today its still somewhat cloudy still. Im using sand instead of gravel this time round which i rinsed very thoroughly before putting it in and used aqua safe. Is it going to take a while to clear or have i done something wrong?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

By the time you read this you tank should be clear.
just don't put any plants or anything in the tank until it clears.

or it will be covered in the silt. 
and don't run a filter or the filter will have the silt in it and may wear out the the moving parts.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Not home from work yet but just called hubby and he says its still cloudy  guess i gotta be patient a while longer. Starting to wish id stuck with gravel lol


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Sure gravel is quicker.

but as far as the BB is concerned you have 1000 times the surface area for it to grow on the sand than you do with even the smallest gravel.

also there are fish that love sand. 

If there are no fish you can get some kind of water clearing agent. 

when I bought my sand it came with a small packet of "bio magnet"
and my water cleared up over night.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If it is not clearing up each day then kill the lights and stop adding any food. Should be completely clear in a couple of days.

my .02


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you Louis I will try to find that today cause the tank is still cloudy...I did use something called nutrifin cycle which claims to immediately establish safe water for the fish...it contains good bacteria that neutralises ammonia. Could it be this thats clouded the tank? It was recommended by the fish store but I dont dare add my fish till my tank is clear and ive checked my ph levels. Is this cloudyness harmful to the fish?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I would err on the side of caution and not add them yet.
#1 I dont trust quick fix chemicals for cycling tanks. 

how ever I do use bacteria supplements. 

is there any plant or ornaments , rocks ect ect in the tank. 
if so I would remove them until it clears up.

use your nose does the water have a foul odor. 
if so do a water change and add a pinch of food to start the cycle. 
also a small sachet of gravel of another established tank will help
I just use a filter cartridge from one of my other tanks. 

it worked great on my 46G 
I had it completely cycled in 2 weeks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

aquarimum said:


> Thank you Louis I will try to find that today cause the tank is still cloudy...I did use something called nutrifin cycle which claims to immediately establish safe water for the fish...it contains good bacteria that neutralises ammonia. Could it be this thats clouded the tank? It was recommended by the fish store but I dont dare add my fish till my tank is clear and ive checked my ph levels. Is this cloudyness harmful to the fish?


I very strongly recommend against using any chemicals and most especially chemicals or additives that establish a cycle.

In a tank with no fish just kill the lights and turn off all filters. The tank will clear in days.

I also recommend using live plants especially anacharis. that will prevent the ammonia spikes while the bacteria is being established. Much better and healthier then adding chemicals.

To me what is important is to balance out the tank so the tank takes care of the fish. In a fishless tank that can always be done with no additives. Additionally additives expecially dechlors and ammonia locks have serious side effects like locking up oxygen should you overdose.

my .02


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. My tank is much better today spoke to the man at the fish store and he said the cloudyness is caused by the nutrifin cycle and it will clear up in a few days. Hey presto when I came home the tank was clear  Cant wait to get some more fish now....I know I got to be patient though.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

aquarimum said:


> Thank you all for your help. My tank is much better today spoke to the man at the fish store and he said the cloudyness is caused by the nutrifin cycle and it will clear up in a few days. Hey presto when I came home the tank was clear  Cant wait to get some more fish now....I know I got to be patient though.


Good!!!!!

(side effects of the chemicals)


FWIW sometimes (usually in my experience) It is best to do nothing. *old dude

my .02


----------

